

The #nosyntax movement - elia
http://dev.mikamai.com/post/88964553749/the-nosyntax-movement

======
DrinkWater
i dont get the connection between the visual representation of my code and the
actual content of the code. Seems a bit esoteric.

~~~
elia
The connection is that while coding you get the contents through a visual
representation, it's the same connection between any content and the medium
through which comes to you.

